# Best Horror Flick is............



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

............?

My favs, not in any particular order:

Resident Evil series
The Cave
Vampires (James Woods)
The Descent
Skeleton Key
Underworld series
Ellen Rimbauer
Doom
Beneath
Hellboy 1 and 2
anacondas (1 and 2)
pans labrynth


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2011)

the thing


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25_MNd-RDa8]YouTube - The Thing(Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh man. I forgot that one!! That was cool, yes! Had it on VHS but got rid of them all and now Im re collecting my dvds. Thats one I have to add to the list. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 2, 2011)

the original thing ( the remake was good to  though)

Alien
exorcist
the fog
prince of darkness
...


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

W


----------



## taichiliberal (Apr 2, 2011)

Thing From Another World (1951)
John Carpenter's The Thing (1982)
The Haunting (1963)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
IT...the Terror From Beyond Space (1958)
THEM! (1954)
Salem's Lot (1979)
Near Dark (1987)
Alien (1979)
Aliens (1986)


----------



## Si modo (Apr 2, 2011)

The Omen


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah. Salems Lot was most excellent, yes.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Most any movie on lifetime network?


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 2, 2011)

Oliver Twist

Yes, I said Oliver Twist.  I saw it the first time when I was in third grade and it scared the hell out of me.  I just knew my parents would die and leave me an orphan.  I was frigging 32 years old before I would watch it again.  And still today, if I hear the theme song, I will change the channel.

Immie


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Most any movie on lifetime network?



Eww.No. Chick flicks. Romance gooey stuff.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 2, 2011)

When I was younger ... The Creature From The Black Lagoon - 8mm, no sound - freaked me out. 

But pound for pound now - The House on Haunted Hill, Jeepers Creepers - couldn't finish The Hills Have Eyes. Ugh. They took the baby and the movie got turned off.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Most any movie on lifetime network?
> ...



(that's the horror part)


----------



## Grace (Apr 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Creature from Black Lagoon...yeah! Oldie but goodie! The old house on haunted hill...that was a good one too. With Julia Whatshername.

Pit and the Pendulum!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 2, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Most any movie on lifetime network?
> ...



All tragedies.  someone cheating on someone else, or dying of cancer, etc.
Not sure I have ever seen a cheerful movie listed on there.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 2, 2011)

In its day, The Exorcist. That movie fucked my head up for years.
Years.

More recent... (2000)
The Cell (2000) - IMDb

Oldie pick: Kronos (1957) - IMDb


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> In its day, The Exorcist. That movie fucked my head up for years.
> Years.
> 
> More recent... (2000)
> ...



The Cell?  Really?  I don't remember it being that bad ...

What's the one about the house with the machine that opens and shuts doors and the evil souls are turned loose in it? That one was pretty freaky, if only I could remember the name.

Oh! and "Fear.Com".


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > In its day, The Exorcist. That movie fucked my head up for years.
> ...



13 Ghosts? The new one..not the old original one.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> 13 Ghosts? The new one..not the old original one.



That sounds right. Was released maybe early 2000s?

Just watched the new "I Spit On Your Grave".  The worst part was the fish hooks through the eyelids - couldn't watch them going in.


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > 13 Ghosts? The new one..not the old original one.
> ...




Eww. I dont do slasher type flicks. Like Saw, The Freddie crap, The Jason crap, etc. 
Vampires, zombies, werewolves, etc.

Oh! That reminds me...WOLF...with Jack Nichelson!


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

My brother told me I "had to watch it".  

Of course, he said I had to watch "Machete" too - I texted him while watching that it was the worst thing ever - yet I was compelled to keep watching.  

I looooooooove vampire and werewolf/shapshifter movies. Have all the Underworlds. And "Vampires Suck".


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you seen Vampires? The one with James Woods?


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Have you seen Vampires? The one with James Woods?


Of course. It's required viewing, isn't it?


----------



## JohnA (Apr 3, 2011)

SOME OF MINE NOT MENTIONED HERE  
THE SHINNING 
 OTIS 
 I SPIT ON YOUR GRAVE 
DIABOLIQUE 
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS 
 FREAKS 
TEXAS  CHAINSAW MASSAGE 
 HENRY PORTRAIT OF A SERIAL KILLER 
AUDITION 
 MISERY 
 and of course 
  PSYCHO
 NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

Does "Hannibal Rising" qualify? I like that one cuz it shows how he became the "monster" he was.


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. It fits the category.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 3, 2011)

There was another - "Red Dragon" - belonged to that same author, if I'm not mistaken. Good one. Cool tat.


----------



## Grace (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. Red Dragon with whatshisface. The dude that played in Schindlers List as the nazi colonel.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> There was another - "Red Dragon" - belonged to that same author, if I'm not mistaken. Good one. Cool tat.


(Thomas Harris)


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2011)

The Wizard of Oz

I hate flying monkeys


----------



## Sallow (Apr 3, 2011)

The Night of the Living Dead.
Burnt Offerings.
Trilogy of Terror.
An American Werewolf in London.
Nosferatu.
The Birds.


----------



## Douger (Apr 3, 2011)

Duh devil in miss Jones.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaws had the most horrifying lasting effect ever.  Somewhere in your mind whenever you get into the water you hesitate a little bit.  I don't care if it's the ocean, a lake, or your bath tub, you kinda check it out first, just in case.  Don't ya?

George Romero is a genius.  The Zombie master, Night of the living dead, Day of the dead, Dawn of the dead, and Land of the dead.  Masterpieces all.

Clive Barkers Hellraiser series...Brilliant

Burried, it is a new release.  Psychological horror.

Check out the "Cube" series out.  Excellent.

The Original Dracula, Werewolf, Frankenstein, Creature from the black lagoon, The Mummy, (the Black and Whites).  Must sees, all of them.

Some of my favorites


----------



## Sallow (Apr 3, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Jaws had the most horrifying lasting effect ever.  Somewhere in your mind whenever you get into the water you hesitate a little bit.  I don't care if it's the ocean, a lake, or your bath tub, you kinda check it out first, just in case.  Don't ya?
> 
> George Romero is a genius.  The Zombie master, Night of the living dead, Day of the dead, Dawn of the dead, and Land of the dead.  Masterpieces all.
> 
> ...



Hellraiser was amazing.


----------



## taichiliberal (Apr 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> When I was younger ... The Creature From The Black Lagoon - 8mm, no sound - freaked me out.
> 
> But pound for pound now - The House on Haunted Hill, Jeepers Creepers - couldn't finish The Hills Have Eyes. Ugh. They took the baby and the movie got turned off.



Yeah, "Jeepers Creepers" and it's sequel.....one of the few good monster/horror films to come down the pike in a long time!


----------



## R.D. (Apr 28, 2011)

The Descent

Under rated and overlooked imo.   It did make the top 5 scariest movies countdown somewhere though


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.D. said:


> The Descent
> 
> Under rated and overlooked imo.   It did make the top 5 scariest movies countdown somewhere though



The descent II was just as good.


----------



## Philobeado (Apr 29, 2011)

The original "Faces of Death"  

"Alien"  

And "Jaws"


----------



## R.D. (Apr 29, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The Descent
> ...



I_ have_ to watch it then.  Thanks


----------



## Kjuggs (May 23, 2011)

HellRaiser is fantastic; Part 2 is my personal favorite.  I can't believe nobody mentioned Evil Dead- that movie is so over the top, it's a classic.  The first 'Saw' is great too, especially with the twist ending.  I have yet to see a Stephen King novel developed into a great movie.  "It" was pretty good, except for the ending, IMO.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs

For unassuming, meek Anthony Hopkins to stand perfectly straight with his arms at his side  and just terrorize an audience based on what he is saying was one of the greatest horror performances of all time


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2011)

Dawn of the Dead
The Collector
The Strangers
The Halloween series
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Kjuggs (May 23, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Silence of the Lambs
> 
> For unassuming, meek Anthony Hopkins to stand perfectly straight with his arms at his side  and just terrorize an audience based on what he is saying was one of the greatest horror performances of all time



The scariest part of Silence of the Lambs was Buffalo Bill dancing nude...lol.  Great movie.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 6, 2011)

Halloween (the original with Jamie Lee Curtis). 

The series got stupid after that, and just relied on blood, and violence to "scare" the viewers, but the original Halloween was all about suspense, not gory at all, and was very Hitchcockish in it's delivery. Too bad the rest of the series, and other awful copy-cat series (Jason movies), over shadow just how great and groundbreaking the first Halloween was.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 6, 2011)

The original Phantasm:

[youtube]nJojkFFUsdo​[/youtube]


----------



## American Cowboy (Jun 6, 2011)

GOP meets THE EVIL OBAMA


----------



## Zona (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Alien considered a horror film?  If so, that would be it for me.  Then Jaws.  To this day,  I am still afraid of sharks.


----------



## Zona (Jun 6, 2011)

Grace said:


> Have you seen Vampires? The one with James Woods?



Why is it the vampires are always euro trash types.  That is what I didnt like about Woods version of vampires.  

I cant remember the one in alaska but same thing.  Days of dark something or another.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Only going off what I seen not what I heard (why Halloween, Psycho and Invasion of Body Snatchers is not on the list).

Night of the Living Dead (org and remake, I am one of the few who like the remake better)
Dawn of Dead (Org and Remake)
28 Days Later (Weeks also)
Zombieland
Evil Dead 2
Army of Darkness 
(Yep I'm a Zombie movie fan)
Aliens
Alien
Predator I
The Thing
Nighmare on Elm Street (1 and 3)
The Fly
Silence of the Lambs
Carrier
Jaws
Tex CS Masscre
Exocrcist
Misery
People Under the Stairs (I love this movie, I might be one of the few that calls it an alltime great horror movie)


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Only going off what I seen not what I heard (why Halloween, Psycho and Invasion of Body Snatchers is not on the list).
> 
> Night of the Living Dead (org and remake, I am one of the few who like the remake better)
> Dawn of Dead (Org and Remake)
> ...



I forgot to list People Under the Stairs I love that movie I saw it the first time when I was 9, I thought it was scarey as hell at the time!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> George Romero is a genius.  The Zombie master, Night of the living dead, Day of the dead, Dawn of the dead, and Land of the dead.  Masterpieces all.


Night of the Living Dead is a master-piece created genre of great movies and kick ass new series - Walking Dead. Dawn of the Dead one upped it. Both remakes were awesome.

However, Land of the Dead was a dud! It blew. I like the part of seeing humanity in the aftermath somewhat stabilize. But everything after that was garbage


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Friday the 13th [first one only]
Nightmare on Elm St [3rd one]

The Mummy [old school, creeped me out]

Anything with Bella Logosie [-1sp]


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > George Romero is a genius.  The Zombie master, Night of the living dead, Day of the dead, Dawn of the dead, and Land of the dead.  Masterpieces all.
> ...



They blew it with Land of the Dead, they had an opportunity with that movie but they blew it.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 6, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> GOP meets THE EVIL OBAMA



I don't know why but that picture makes me think of the leader of the gremlins in the movie "Gremlins"

Gremlins (1984) - IMDb

Immie


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard one guy say Twilight was one of his favorite scarey movies.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> Is Alien considered a horror film?  If so, that would be it for me.  Then Jaws.  To this day,  I am still afraid of sharks.



Is Alien a horror movie?  Um yea! An alien monster killing people and scaring the shit out of everyone in the threater! I think so. 

However, as good as Alien was and it was great, I have to say Aliens was better. Kind of like Godfather and Godfather 2.


However, if I had to pick just one horror flick and that is tough one. Its the original Dawn of the Dead!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> When I was younger ... The Creature From The Black Lagoon - 8mm, no sound - freaked me out.
> 
> But pound for pound now - *The House on Haunted Hill*, Jeepers Creepers - couldn't finish The Hills Have Eyes. Ugh. They took the baby and the movie got turned off.




Original or remake?


Jeepers Creepers...I'll second that one.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Is Alien considered a horror film?  If so, that would be it for me.  Then Jaws.  To this day,  I am still afraid of sharks.
> ...



While I can agree that Aliens was better than Alien, I only consider the first one a horror.  The second movie was sci-fi action.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I heard one guy say Twilight was one of his favorite scarey movies.



I will admit I am one who liked the series! Call me gay, but I thought the first one was well crafted and the 2nd and 3rd were entertaining, even if they lacked a decent plot (esp the 2nd one).


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 6, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I heard one guy say Twilight was one of his favorite scarey movies.
> ...



I liked it as well, but I would not put it in the category of a horror film.  Its a romance.  Okay now that I think about it, maybe that is why it is considered a horror film?  

Immie


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 11, 2011)

"Kronos Returns"

... to China. 







China's richest village opens its own skyscraper - Telegraph


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2011)

Nightmare on Elm Street

Halloween

originals on both, scared the pajesus out of me, no question!!!!


----------



## techieny (Oct 11, 2011)

The Omen


----------



## yidnar (Oct 11, 2011)

the Exorcist ,and the Evil Dead !!!


----------



## Dabs (Oct 13, 2011)

For real??
There is actually a "BEST" horror flick?? ~LoL~
I tend to disagree.......I have watched Jaws, and that was plenty scary enough for me.......I don't do horror.......and for you people who can sit and watch stuff like "SAW" and some of the other films where people get whacked or chopped to bits.......you're insane I tell ya, fucking nutcases!! *haha*


----------



## MikeK (Oct 22, 2011)

eots said:


> the thing
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Thing(Part 1)


This was an attempt to remake the original, _The Thing. . . from another world,_ which was released in 1953 and, except for the original, _Frankenstein,_ was by far the best horror movie ever made -- because the "monster" and its arrival on Earth were believable.  The problem with every other horror movie I've ever seen is the object usually is absurdly incredible; vampires, werewolves, etc.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm no expert on horror, but I watched the pilot on Oct. 5 of  "American Horror Story" and it was powerful.  The Caste of characters arre very disturbing.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 22, 2011)

The Omen.


----------



## Swagger (Oct 22, 2011)

You should try some of the bone chilling releases that have come out of South Korea recently. _Old Boy_ being one to look-out for.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 22, 2011)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose


Agnes of God


Stigmatta


----------

